# Spring Hill, FL Knitters! Join us!



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Three of us KPers got together at Panera on US19 for Knit In Public Day last month and thoroughly enjoyed each other! So, we have decided to get together at Panera EVERY month. This Saturday we will meet there at 2:00 for coffee, knitting, and lots of chatting. Would love to have you with us! PM me if you need more information.


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

If only I lived closer to you. I would be there.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

It would be wicked good fun if you could join us! I moved to Maine (from Vermont) when I married my Don. We lived in Augusta. Will think of you tomorrow and toast you with my coffee!


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

This is so strange. I grew up in Maine and moved to Vermont when I married and raised my children there. Now I wish we were closer more than ever. I moved to Florida in 1987 after my last child left home.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I wish I could join you but my youngest granddaughter had to go to Orlando to the hospital and I'm babysitting the 2 older kids.... :-( :-( :-(


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, I do so hope your granddaughter will be okay. I'm sure we will meet again next month, and I'll post the date.

Hugs,
Mary Ellen


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks...we have our fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

We had such a WONDERFUL time at Panera today! Talked about everything under the sun and brought our WIPs for Show & Tell. A couple of us came early and ate lunch. Such fun we decided to make this a regular thing.

MARK THIS DATE ON YOUR CALENDAR: Saturday, August 18th, at Panera on US19 in Spring Hill. If you would like to have lunch and gab, come at 1:00. The knitting/gabfest starts at 2:00.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll try!!!


----------



## Knitting GiGi (Jun 30, 2011)

I am also a former Mainiac transplanted in Clearwater, FL. I grew up in Bangor.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi GiGi! 

Well, I think you should just get in your car and c'mon up here to Panera and knit with us! Maybe we could talk Panera into making us some Whoopee Pies!

If you'd like a taste of home, visit www.exiles.com and read the message board. I love it. My husband was born in Waterville, Maine, and we lived in Augusta on Lower Togus Pond. My son, Sam, lives in Biddeford, and we spent last summer with them. We ate so much lobstah, our new blood type is BUTTAH!!!

Hugs,
Mary Ellen


----------



## Knitting GiGi (Jun 30, 2011)

Having surgery tomorrow. Maybe I will take you up on your offer in August.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Sending prayers aloft for a successful surgery!

Look forward to meeting you!

Hugs, 
Mary Ellen


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

By golly, we have such a good time, we are getting together AGAIN!!!! This coming Saturday, August 18th, at Panera on US 19!!!! Those who might like to have lunch, c'mon over at 1:00. The knitting and LOTS of chatting starts around 2:00.
We have been contacted by another group of knitters who meet in the Main Library and some of them will join us this Saturday! See you Saturday!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I will certainly try to be there!!!...but since I have to depend on my daughter for transportation, I'll have to wait and see.....


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

I so wished I was down there now........( I was just there in late July as I was being introduced to my 1st Grand daughter!! But you gals sound like your having a hoot there!! when I was there I couldn't find a soul to sit and crochet/knit with...now here Iam meeting tons!!I just need to meet some real life friends here in Saratoga to get together with.....but if I get back there soon I will be letting y'all know!!


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Be sure to let us know when you'll be back this way! We'd be willing to have a special get together while you're here.


----------



## Knitting GiGi (Jun 30, 2011)

Wish I could join you. I am having my second surgery in Friday. First one is doing great.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope everything goes well for you, Gigi. Will send prayers aloft. See you in the fall.


----------



## Knitting GiGi (Jun 30, 2011)

camplaffalot said:


> I hope everything goes well for you, Gigi. Will send prayers aloft. See you in the fall.


Thank you so much. I know all will go well.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

It's today! We all get together at Panera on US 19! Lunch at 1:00 and knitting madness at 2:00! See you there!


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

By golly, we are going to do it again!!!! We'll meet at Panera's on US19 in Spring Hill, this Saturday, September 15th! Those who like to have lunch, c'mon to Panera's around 1:00. We'll ease on into knitting around 2:00. Don't miss it! We have waaaaay too much fun........


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Are the regulars all coming??? Renee, are you feeling better?
We are going to have someone new join us. C'mon all you KPers in Hernando/Pasco/Citrus Counties, let's have some fun this Saturday!


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

HEY THERE! Everybody ready to knit up a storm at Panera on US19 in Spring Hill this coming Saturday, October 13th? Join us at 1:00 if you'd like to have lunch and the knitting starts around 2:00. The chatting is wild and woolly and goes on all the time 'til around 3:00. Would love to have all the knitters and crocheters in the area join us, even if you aren't on KP. I'm bringing my Dragon Skins to keep knitting on......


----------



## quilterdawn (Aug 17, 2012)

A new sat. knitting group is starting in Spring Hill Oct.27 at 1 pm. Info is on Ravelry at the Hernando County Fiber arts.
Post message to me on Raverly, quilterdawn for directions.
Dawn


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

BINGLE JELS! Christmas is coming. Bring your current WIP to Panera on US19, Spring Hill, FL, on SATURDAY, DECEMBER 8th, and join us for lunch, laughter, and a bit of knitting fun!! A special welcome to snowbirds. It all starts at 1:00.


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Do u still meet in Saturdays? I cant come this Saturday cause Im flying to Denver to surprise my best friend. Its her 60th birthday.
I would love to meet up with your group!
I live in Bradenton
Carla


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Carla! 

We meet one Saturday a month, and the next one will be February 9th, starting at 1:00, at Panera on US19 in Spring Hill. Watch for updates on this thread.

It will be nice to meet you!

Mary Ellen


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Okay, okay, I'm feeling a little better. SO, let's get together at Panera on February 9th at 1:00. 

What are you all working on now? Can't wait to see!

Hugs,
Mary Ellen


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I wrote it on my Fridge!!!! For February 9th..... Ill be there. Ill be back from Denver on the 30th. I cant wait to get away again!!!!! Ill Have to figure out how to get there Have GPS Will Travel!!!!!
My Sister is in Town for the Winter maybe Ill drag her with me!!!!!
Carla Cant wait to meet some new people. My husband gets tired of looking at me!!!!!


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Missed being there last time so I'm looking forward to seeing everyone this Saturday, February 9th. I'll be there at 1:00 for lunch.

Hugs,
Mary Ellen


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm going to try to make it also.


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I firgot im camping this weekend at spirit of suwanee and volunteering! Sorry im going to miss u guys! Ill try for March. Carla


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I forgot that Saturday is my grandson's birthday party....his birthday was Wed. but they're having his party on Saturday. If I can borrow one of their cars I'll try to make it but I'm not sure. I'm trying to find a car to buy and if I find one then next month I should have NO excuse for not coming...LMAO


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

When is the March meet?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Cannhairdesign said:


> When is the March meet?


I was told the 16th....


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

It is! It is! March 16th, 1:00 at Panera on US 19! Looking forward to it!

Hugs,
Mary Ellen


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm definitely going to try and make this one. I finally got a new car!!!...well, new to me!...LOL...so I will definitely try to be there the 16th.


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

The 16thvwill work for me. Can u post the address for us traveling?


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I guess u dint want me to cime! You didnt oust the address!


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Post!


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

I am one of the Spring Hill knitters and had no idea of where these meeting announcements were listed until earlier this afternoon. If I would have known I would have provided you with the complete address. Next gathering is April 13th; 1 pm for lunch and 2 pm for knitting!


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Carla, I am sorry you did not figure out the address. Since this is listed as "Spring Hill Knitters", it is located in Spring Hill. As you will notice in several posts, it is always held at the Panera located on US 19, in Spring Hill.
I'm sorry that I didn't check the post regarding your question sooner. We looked for you! Missed you! Let's try again April 13th at Panera on US 19 in Spring Hill. 

Hugs,
Mary Ellen


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I will try in May. We will be in Chicago in April at our daughters.


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I wont be there for the April meet. Im going to go check out my daughters baby bump! Im going to be a grandmother for the first time! Im in Elizabethtown Ky driving to Chicago! Ill be gone for 2 weeks or longer!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats!...Being grandma is wonderful!!!


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Thankyou! I am on cloud nine!


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Congratulations, Grandma! Wonderful news. Have a safe trip.

Hugs,
Mary Ellen


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

I believe we are scheduled to meet this Saturday, April 13th at Panera, US 19 in Spring Hill, at 1:00. Hope there will be several of you available. I, however, had a complete hysterectomy (unexpected) last Thursday and just got home from the hospital on Monday. SO, I don't think I can make it. Rats! Y'all have fun! And be in touch.

Hugs,
Mary Ellen


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

camplaffalot said:


> I believe we are scheduled to meet this Saturday, April 13th at Panera, US 19 in Spring Hill, at 1:00. Hope there will be several of you available. I, however, had a complete hysterectomy (unexpected) last Thursday and just got home from the hospital on Monday. SO, I don't think I can make it. Rats! Y'all have fun! And be in touch.
> 
> Hugs,
> Mary Ellen


Wow!!!!....hope you're ok!!!


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry that you will not be able to join us today but here is a get well wish for you! We will definitely miss you but there is always next month!

Kathy


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Mary Ellen,

Sorry to hear about your surgery.  Hope you're on the mend soon. We missed you today. Our next meeting is May 18th. Same time, same place. Hope you're up to it then. 

Renee


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Please post the physical address!


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

1403 Commercial Way
Spring Hill, FL 34607
Phone: (352) 688-0777

Fax: (352) 688-0717


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Thankyou!


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Hi Carla! 
We're always looking to expand our group. Your avatar says you live in Bradenton. You realize that Bradenton is about 2 hours from Spring Hill, right?
- Renee


----------

